# what amount of insulation needed?



## save$ (Sep 25, 2009)

My son just bought a home with a propane gas heating system, (Central Maine) Home is about 20 x 50 with a full cellar. He wants to install a wood stove in his unfinished basement and burn wood to supplement his gas. Gas is very $$$ here. I have tried to sway him to putting the wood stove in the living area, but that doesn't seem to be an option for him. He will have a metal hood fashioned and hang it above his stove (an old Allnighter that heated my home for years). I think I have convinced him that his heat will all but wasted unless he insulates the cinder block cellar walls. My question, is what is the minimum amount and type of insulation to put on his walls. Basement can be damp. Has a full foundation and cement floor with an active sump working.   Thanks


----------



## begreen (Sep 25, 2009)

If the basement is empty and walls are all exposed, I'd glue some rigid foam insulation to the walls. Shop around and see what is at the best price locally. If this is a low use area, the less expensive styrofoam type of insulation would probably be ok. I'd go with at least 1.5" if the walls are mostly underground. 2" is preferable. Also, caulk and seal the sill plate and above carefully, then staple in some fiberglass insulation there.


----------



## Gooserider (Sep 25, 2009)

The folks at the Woodstock stove company have a couple of excellent articles on the hows and whys of insulating a basement for stove use...

BuildingScience.com has a lot of articles on how to do the insulation in a healthy way...  Foamboard is definitely a good way to go, but you need to use the right type.  Also note that codes in most areas will require that the foam board be covered w/ sheetrock of other material.

Definitely insulate the basement, and I would also consider trying to talk him into using a more modern stove that will burn more efficiently - he will burn less wood and get more heat into his house...

Gooserider


----------



## coolidge (Sep 25, 2009)

I agree.  The cheepest do it yourself way is with the board stock, depending on the size of the basement. Make shure the rim joist is sealed good, this will eliminate the stack effect. The state and federal codes mandate that any "foam" substance be covered by a fifteen minute thermal barrier. PM me i have some paint left over that meets this code and if your not too far from me you can use my airless sprayer to apply it.


----------



## rmcfall (Sep 26, 2009)

I am curious, what sort of paint serves as a 15 min. thermal barrier?


----------



## coolidge (Sep 26, 2009)

Check out the website.   www.tpr2.com    Under building codes look for the product with an f10e.


----------



## save$ (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks,  I have passed these comments on to my son.  He is trying real hard to afford a decent, safe and affordable home.  He is smart and a hard worker.  I think he can really benefit from the wisdom of the experienced wood burner rather than trying to rationalize what may or may not really help.


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 26, 2009)

On the insulation in basement, check out the foam insulation outlet in Brewer. Don't know what the pricing is, but it's a lot less money than any wheres else. Years ago i bought a bunch for the ceiling of my truck garage. Be worth checking out.


----------



## rmcfall (Sep 26, 2009)

That's really interesting.  Looks like the perfect solution for covering spray foam in a crawlspace.  Have you purchased any before?  Do you know how expensive it is?




			
				coolidge said:
			
		

> Check out the website.   www.tpr2.com    Under building codes look for the product with an f10e.


----------

